# renting in spain



## overseascrush (Apr 16, 2015)

were thinking of moving to Spain and renting for about a year
will be just long holiday.
will i still need to apply for nie.
Also because i have no income, will this make it difficult to rent.
and also do landlords/agents do the same credit checks as uk.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

overseascrush said:


> were thinking of moving to Spain and renting for about a year
> will be just long holiday.
> will i still need to apply for nie.
> Also because i have no income, will this make it difficult to rent.
> and also do landlords/agents do the same credit checks as uk.


:welcome:

if you are coming for a year you'll be obliged to register as resident, sign on the padrón (local census) & will also be tax resident

to register as resident you will have to show that you can financially support yourselves & that you have healthcare provision - you will be issued a NIE when you register

a lot of agents & owners are doing credit checks for tenants - but not all

have a read of this 
*MOVING TO SPAIN – WHAT TO DO & WHEN 
*


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

overseascrush said:


> were thinking of moving to Spain and renting for about a year
> will be just long holiday.
> will i still need to apply for nie.
> Also because i have no income, will this make it difficult to rent.
> and also do landlords/agents do the same credit checks as uk.


Presumably you don't exist on fresh air!
If you mean you don't work, and live off your savings or investments, then those will be taxed in Spain, as, living here for a year, you will be tax resident, not a hiliday maker.
When you apply for residency, you will be expected to prove that you have at least 600 euros per month coming in and/ or 6 k euros in the Spanish bank.
You will also have to prove you have Spanish private health cover, unless you are a state pensioner in which case you will be eligible for free Spanish NHS cover.


----------



## overseascrush (Apr 16, 2015)

Ive got a small income about 900euro per month, from a informal agreement with my ex
and over the 6k in the bank.
i'm in my 40s so well below a pensioner.
Anyone have a idea of cost for health insurance, i've no medical problems (ever).
i still need to visit the uk, so its unlikely I'll be here for 90 consecutive days.

what if im refused, residency ,once im in Spain , am i obliged to leave.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Rough guide for private health ins would be around €60 a month


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

If you're here for a year on a long holiday, do you want to stay in one place that you have in mind, or would you take the opportunity to move a couple or more times in order to spend time in different places. Say, 4 sets of 3 months?



overseascrush said:


> Ive got a small income about 900euro per month, from a informal agreement with my ex
> and over the 6k in the bank.
> i'm in my 40s so well below a pensioner.
> Anyone have a idea of cost for health insurance, i've no medical problems (ever).
> ...


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

overseascrush said:


> Ive got a small income about 900euro per month, from a informal agreement with my ex
> and over the 6k in the bank.
> i'm in my 40s so well below a pensioner.
> Anyone have a idea of cost for health insurance, i've no medical problems (ever).
> ...


Residency is based on 90 consecutive days, tax residency in 183 cumulative days so you could be tax resident while non resident!


----------



## Keyz (Jan 10, 2015)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> if you are coming for a year you'll be obliged to register as resident, sign on the padrón (local census) & will also be tax resident
> 
> ...



Do you get an NIE just by registering as resident?
Meaning you don't need to go to get one first
from police station?

Also, would I have to pay tax even if im not working?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes you would pay tax, if your income from whatever source, eg interest, is over the threshold as you must be living on something?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Keyz said:


> Do you get an NIE just by registering as resident?
> Meaning you don't need to go to get one first
> from police station?
> 
> Also, would I have to pay tax even if im not working?


... an NIE is nothing to do with registering as resident - that is the registration certificate (aka residencia).

Your NIE is simply a number required for financial transactions.


You need both to live permanently in Spain (or for more than 90 days at a time).


----------



## Keyz (Jan 10, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> ... an NIE is nothing to do with registering as resident - that is the registration certificate (aka residencia).
> 
> Your NIE is simply a number required for financial transactions.
> 
> ...


Yes, I understand they are different I was just thrown about the earlier comment about when registering you will get an NIE.

The thing confusing me most is about the tax. If I come over in July and stay until Xmas time (6 months) then whether I work or not I still have to pay tax? The money I would be living off would be from the sale of my car here in the UK. Do they tax money straight from your bank account?

Don't get me wrong, I am looking to work but hopefully just enough to cover rent etc... But, should I not find anything then I still pay? Seems a bit strange to me.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Keyz said:


> Yes, I understand they are different I was just thrown about the earlier comment about when registering you will get an NIE.
> 
> The thing confusing me most is about the tax. If I come over in July and stay until Xmas time (6 months) then whether I work or not I still have to pay tax? The money I would be living off would be from the sale of my car here in the UK. Do they tax money straight from your bank account?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am looking to work but hopefully just enough to cover rent etc... But, should I not find anything then I still pay? Seems a bit strange to me.


(1) When registering (residencia), if you don't already have an NIE, then you will be given one.

(2) Don't be confused between paying tax and submitting a tax return. You may not have to pay any tax. Only INCOME can be taxed, whether that is earned income or investment income. (Apart from wealth tax of course.)


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Op,

If you have income in the UK, say, interest on savings accounts, then you will be taxed on the income. Once tax resident in Spain, they tax you on your world wide income. This isn't unusual, the UK does similar.

If you have no income then you won't be taxed.

Note, if you have a house in the UK, even if you leave it empty the Spanish authorities will assume you are renting it out and will tax you.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Op,

If you're staying near a border, just zip over to France or Portugal for a couple of days every 3 months and you can avoid all this. Or get a flight back to the UK for a weekend.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Horlics said:


> Op,
> 
> If you're staying near a border, just zip over to France or Portugal for a couple of days every 3 months and you can avoid all this. Or get a flight back to the UK for a weekend.


.... you still have to watch the 183 days in Spain rule - go over that and you're tax resident.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Horlics said:


> Op,
> 
> If you're staying near a border, just zip over to France or Portugal for a couple of days every 3 months and you can avoid all this. Or get a flight back to the UK for a weekend.


Unlike the 90 days for residency, which is consecutive , the 183 days for tax residency is cumulative....., so hopping over the border for a weekend wont help!


----------

